# speed cut?



## fastser (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm getting a 05 altima SE-R this week and was wondering if there is a speed cut on it? Thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

We don't speak of illegal activities on the forum, so you might want to rephrase your question.

(Also, its called a limiter or a governor)


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*How fast can you go !!!!*

Got mine up to 222 km/h. Still did not hit no governor. Plus she still had more to go and handled great. ( Don't buy a car like that to go to church, sunday drivers.


----------

